# Pics from Robustos Last Night



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Here are some pics of the meetup at Robusto's Cigar Lounge last night! Great time guys and gals!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

nicee Stogie! Looks like a very cool place as well!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

dHUTCH, looks like you have some dirt on your chin!!!!!! LOL


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very very nice...dude your really getting something going...nice job stog.


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

John51277 said:


> dHUTCH, looks like you have some dirt on your chin!!!!!! LOL


I'm sorry you live in Florida and cant hangout with the cool kids. :eeek:

*SHARKS!!!*


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> I'm sorry you live in Florida and cant hangout with the cool kids. :eeek:
> 
> *SHARKS!!!*


Dirty chin, dirty chin!!!!! Monday the sharks will be shipped out. DIRTY CHIN!!!


----------



## lawdaug_1 (Apr 19, 2007)

man i wish i had a group like that here in my town


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

lawdaug_1 said:


> man i wish i had a group like that here in my town


You and me both Dale!!!


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

lawdaug_1 said:


> man i wish i had a group like that here in my town


Ditto!


----------



## dHUTCH (May 1, 2007)

We lead a rough life in Texas =/


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

We are lucky, but at the same time we can have a bigger one  good thing we have guys like dHUTCH and boomerd35 who made a longer drive than the rest to get there.


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

dHUTCH said:


> We lead a rough life in Texas =/


But we know how to live!


----------



## Cigar Diva (May 14, 2007)

I want to thank everyone! I had a great time last night and look forward to many more. It was truly awesome to see CL members and CL member's significant others enjoying each others company and having a good time.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Looks like a great experience


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Okay, I wanna move to Texas.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I had plans to join y'all, but apparently my children organized a "surprise get-away" for our anniversary. I've been in Galveston since Friday afternoon late, and won't be back in Houston until late this evening. Sorry I missed the gang! I'll be there next time for sure.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Man that looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## SingleMaltScott-cl (Mar 19, 2007)

someone needs to open a place like that around here )c:


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Scott,

Mahogany is calling my friend......

:wazzapp:


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> I had plans to join y'all, but apparently my children organized a "surprise get-away" for our anniversary. I've been in Galveston since Friday afternoon late, and won't be back in Houston until late this evening. Sorry I missed the gang! I'll be there next time for sure.


Well that was a great reason to miss it. Hope you have fun in Galveston. Hey you need to get ahold of Lynn or Dan and make sure you get an invite to the Grand Opening.


----------

